# Jayjay & Quinn - Blue Border Collie Brothers



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Val (spellweaver) came round to give us some training tips for showing Jayjay yesterday! Well we did a bit of training but most of the time we were watching Jayjay and Quinn playing together, they both had great fun, as did we:

YouTube - Jayjay & Quinn


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great video they look like the had a blast together, they are both gorgeous pups


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you tell which is which?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not from the video but then if I knew them both I probably could, question is can you? LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Quinn is the darker one of the two???


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL, I'm not sure why they look different colours in the video, they look the same in the flesh/fur! Jayjay is the one on the right to start with! Only difference between them is Jayjays blue leg and Jayjay is a bit chunkier!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> LOL, I'm not sure why they look different colours in the video, they look the same in the flesh/fur! Jayjay is the one on the right to start with! Only difference between them is Jayjays blue leg and Jayjay is a bit chunkier!


i cant get back into the video to see which one was which can you see what i mean about the darker one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i cant see anything,,,,its just blank,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i have tried several times,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> i cant get back into the video to see which one was which can you see what i mean about the darker one


i think its the lighting at the start, the one on the right is the darker one so it must be Jayjay


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i cant see anything,,,,its just blank,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i have tried several times,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thats strange i can still view it


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Try this link: YouTube - Jayjay & Quinn

I see what you mean by the darker one in the vid tashi but you cant see a difference when they are together! The camera obviously seems to think they are though!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats strange i can still view it


i cant,,just tried again,,,,,nothing there for me to see,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats strange i can still view it


Mee too, put a different link on now though that should work for all, prefered the first one though because it came up bigger!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yipppeeeeee, i can see it now,,,its great,,they are both very very cute,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Mee too, put a different link on now though that should work for all, prefered the first one though because it came up bigger!


 did you all have a good day?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yipppeeeeee, i can see it now,,,its great,,they are both very very cute,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 at last, lovely aren't they


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> at last, lovely aren't they


yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,me wants a blue border collie now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,me wants a blue border collie now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


you never know you might find one lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> did you all have a good day?


Well I did and the dogs certainly did!  Only wish I'd taken some photos as well though! They are going to bring Evie (mum) as well next time! 

They think Jayjay has got good show potential but apparently a lot of judges aren't too keen on blues, they prefer the blacks.   



colliemerles said:


> yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,me wants a blue border collie now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


They're both gorgeous! I did want a black originally but I'm so happy to have a blue! Jayjay is a star!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well I did and the dogs certainly did!  Only wish I'd taken some photos as well though! They are going to bring Evie (mum) as well next time!
> 
> They think Jayjay has got good show potential but apparently a lot of judges aren't too keen on blues, they prefer the blacks.


having mum there next time should be great . The colour preference thing goes for a lot of breeds certain colours are preferred by judges however unfair that is


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well I did and the dogs certainly did!  Only wish I'd taken some photos as well though! They are going to bring Evie (mum) as well next time!
> 
> They think Jayjay has got good show potential but apparently a lot of judges aren't too keen on blues, they prefer the blacks.
> 
> They're both gorgeous! I did want a black originally but I'm so happy to have a blue! Jayjay is a star!


i couldnt agree more,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> having mum there next time should be great . The colour preference thing goes for a lot of breeds certain colours are preferred by judges however unfair that is


That's shocking! I don't see how they can get away with it when it's written in the breed standard that many colours are acceptable.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I know but they tend to like the traditional colours in most dog breeds unless the dog in question is an exceptional example of its breed and even then it can struggle


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I know but they tend to like the traditional colours in most dog breeds unless the dog in question is an exceptional example of its breed and even then it can struggle


i agree,,,,,, ..........


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great vid,,, their dead cute,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I know but they tend to like the traditional colours in most dog breeds unless the dog in question is an exceptional example of its breed and even then it can struggle


That's just poo! Jayjay will show them a thing or two! LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

good vids  jayjay as grown loads.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Brilliant video, Alan - next time we'll definitely bring Evie!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Brilliant video, Alan - next time we'll definitely bring Evie!


Good good, when's that then? Tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Good good, when's that then? Tomorrow?


Heh heh - I'm sure if I explain to my boss he'll understand and let me have the time off  - as will Emma's form teacher!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Haha, I think Milo and Evie will get along pretty well!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Haha, I think Milo and Evie will get along pretty well!


Yeah - Evie likes male dogs! btw, forgot to tell you yesterday - Caleykiz Mystical Dragon, who is half brother to Jayjay and Quinn (ie same sire, different dam) won Best of Breed yesterday, and was shortlisted for Pastoral Group. He is now the top Border Collie this year so far ...!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Yeah - Evie likes male dogs! btw, forgot to tell you yesterday - Caleykiz Mystical Dragon, who is half brother to Jayjay and Quinn (ie same sire, different dam) won Best of Breed yesterday, and was shortlisted for Pastoral Group. He is now the top Border Collie this year so far ...!!


That's good then! Milo loves playing with Border Collies, they're one of the few breeds that will keep up with him when he's "on one"!


----------

